# Ersans officially gone



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.euroleague.net/news/i/14516/180/item



> AXA FC Barcelona made its first major move of the off-season on Wednesday, announcing that small forward Ersan Ilyasova inked a two-year deal with the Euroleague powerhouse. Ilyasova (207, 20) arrives from the Milwaukee Bucks, where he averaged 6.1 points and 2.9 rebounds in 66 NBA games last season. He has also played for the Tulsa 66ers in the NBDL, as well as for Ulker and Yesilyurt Istanbul in his native Turkey. Ilyasova has also been a member of the Turkish under-16, under-18, under-20 and senior national teams. He helped Turkey to win the silver medal at the 2006 Under-20 European Championships and to win the Albert Schweitzer Tournament in Germany in 2004. Ilyasova also took part in the 2006 World Championships, averaging 9.6 points and 3.9 rebounds in seven games


That's one less big guy for Yi to compete against.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Larry Harris on Ersan leaving:



> But Bucks general manager Larry Harris still was disappointed with the 20-year-old Turkish international's decision.
> 
> "It's unfortunate he decided to go to Europe," Harris said on Thursday. "We had every intention of re-signing him, and he chose to go to Europe. If he does play significant time, it's certainly a win-win for him and for us. But we thought he could have a role on this (Bucks) team."
> 
> ...


There's more on Yi and Voskuhl in the article at:

Team's turbulent off-season continues


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think it's good. If you assume the Bucks are healthy, you already have Charlie, Mason and Simmons in the frontcourt, plus possibly Yi, and then whoever is now signed for depth.
And if he does come back to the NBA he will definitely be a better player. I think getting decent minutes will benefit him.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

wow.. i don't know what most bucks fans think but i always thought he had talent. his stroke was a beauty to watch and he showed the desire to improve his game. he made a good decision for himself since he wouldn't have much playing time anyway if he stayed, but he definitely had a place in the nba. he was a young peja in the making, and it's a shame he's going back.


----------



## magictiger (Feb 15, 2006)

i liked the look of this kid at the 2006 world champs, he played very well against australia


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well Ersan's contract is for 2 years with us having his rights if he comes back to the NBA and Desmond's contract is for 2 years. It works out perfectly, we get a fan favorite back to help us try to get to the playoffs, makes Larry look less like a snake, and gives Ersan 2 years to develop his skills before he can come back over and sign a long term contract with us.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

That's probably just hopeful thinking though since never ever happens as we plan.


----------

